# Need a Good Hunting Holster



## Mars (Aug 22, 2012)

I plan on hunting primarily with my Ruger SBH .44 Mag this upcoming season and Im looking for a good shoulder holster to keep it secure and comfortable. What do you guys suggest and how do yall prefer to carry your hand cannons?


----------



## pacecars (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.pistolpackaging.com/category_s/38.htm

Might look at the Simply Rugged Chesty Puller rig too


----------



## Mars (Aug 22, 2012)

pacecars said:


> http://www.pistolpackaging.com/category_s/38.htm
> 
> Might look at the Simply Rugged Chesty Puller rig too



I like it. I will have to look into this a little more and the price is right too. Thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't know how much you're wanting to spend or how fancy a holster you want, but for the money, I don't see how you could beat the Uncle Mike's Sidekick. Works well with my 7 1/2" SBH.


----------



## ga.farrier (Aug 22, 2012)

I've got two sour dough pancake holsters from Simply Rugged. I'm in law enforcement and have used a lot of holsters and couldn't be happier with the ones I've got from them. They ride high for easy concealment if you walk into a store before hitting the woods, and the pancake design is really secure. One other thing about them is the one I've got with the celtic knot tooling is aweful purty.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 22, 2012)

nchillbilly said:


> i don't know how much you're wanting to spend or how fancy a holster you want, but for the money, i don't see how you could beat the uncle mike's sidekick. Works well with my 7 1/2" sbh.


x2!
For me, the belt type are too aggravating as to weight distribution and in the way when climbing or sitting.
Most of the leather stuff can be noisy, mold and hold moisture.
Can't beat the price and comfort of Uncle Mikes for this gun.
Oh, also get the cartridge wallet. It will mount to the holster straps.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 22, 2012)

Mars said:


> I like it. I will have to look into this a little more and the price is right too. Thanks



The $40 is the belt and then around $50 for the holster depending on configuration


----------



## Mars (Aug 22, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know how much you're wanting to spend or how fancy a holster you want, but for the money, I don't see how you could beat the Uncle Mike's Sidekick. Works well with my 7 1/2" SBH.



Not looking for anything fancy at all. This thing wont go anywhere but the woods and the occasional trip to the range. Im looking to put somewhere around $50 into it. I have no experience with a shoulder holster or anything other than a hip holster but I think I want it somewhere comfortable on my upper body. Any of you with experience have any pros and cons to shoulder mounted holsters?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2012)

Mars said:


> Not looking for anything fancy at all. This thing wont go anywhere but the woods and the occasional trip to the range. Im looking to put somewhere around $50 into it. I have no experience with a shoulder holster or anything other than a hip holster but I think I want it somewhere comfortable on my upper body. Any of you with experience have any pros and cons to shoulder mounted holsters?



Google Uncle Mike's Sidekick vertical shoulder holster. It's in the $50 range, and has worked good for me. To me, there is no more comfortable way to carry a big, heavy revolver. It distributes the weight over your whole upper body so that you don't hardly know it's there once you get it adjusted right. Gets it out of the way, too. The same gun on your hip will feel like a big rock, and will catch on every bush and limb in the woods. Easy, quick access, to your revolver, too-I'm right handed so I like mine to hang under my left shoulder for a crossdraw access.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 22, 2012)

This is what I recommend.  I have a few left. $35 shipped to your door.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=383818&highlight=holster+harness


----------



## hillbilly12 (Aug 23, 2012)

this is the one I use with my Ruger SRH. they have it for differant brands,models and cals. got it at sportsmansguide.com. It works great.keeps it out of the way when going thru the woods,but still handy when you need it and not clawing at your side.Also its alot easier to carry this way.weight does not bother you as much as having it hanging of your belt on your side.


----------



## 1022 (Aug 23, 2012)

I carry my SBH in a Bianchi belt holster that can be carried either strong side or cross draw.Ofcourse mine has a 4 5/8" barrel,easier to carry than longer barrels.


----------



## DeucesWild (Aug 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know how much you're wanting to spend or how fancy a holster you want, but for the money, I don't see how you could beat the Uncle Mike's Sidekick. Works well with my 7 1/2" SBH.




x's 3


----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2012)

ga.farrier said:


> I've got two sour dough pancake holsters from Simply Rugged. I'm in law enforcement and have used a lot of holsters and couldn't be happier with the ones I've got from them. They ride high for easy concealment if you walk into a store before hitting the woods, and the pancake design is really secure. One other thing about them is the one I've got with the celtic knot tooling is aweful purty.




Agreed.

Mine work well on these N-frames.







My next one will have the Celtic knot.  Thinking of one for 5" 1911.


----------



## LTE (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking for one as well.

I want mine to be more in the front, say around the diaphragm area.

I would also like it to be leather.  Any leads anyone could provide?


----------



## bubba68 (Aug 25, 2012)

Im lookin for one like the unkle mikes Scoped Camo Vert. Shoulder but Im a very large guy 6'3'' 300lbs size 3xl shirt and am not sure if it will fit. I have a 44 mag SBH 7.5 with a scope.


----------



## hillbilly12 (Aug 26, 2012)

LTE said:


> I'm looking for one as well.
> 
> I want mine to be more in the front, say around the diaphragm area.
> 
> I would also like it to be leather.  Any leads anyone could provide?



the one I posted can be adjusted to carry closier up to chest. Thats were mine rides also,diaphriam area and its leather


----------



## fireman401 (Aug 26, 2012)

Might take a look at this one.  I have one for a Glock 21 that gets a lot of use.  It wears great, is out of the way till I need it, and is even concealable under a jacket or sweatshirt.

http://www.alaskasportsmanproducts.com/index.html


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Aug 27, 2012)

I use this one from Barranti Leather - http://www.barrantileather.com/Home_Page.php

I also have cross draw and strong side holsters from Barranti and they are first rate.


----------



## Mars (Aug 27, 2012)

Apex Predator said:


> This is what I recommend.  I have a few left. $35 shipped to your door.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=383818&highlight=holster+harness



That looks great. What holsters work best with that?


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 28, 2012)

Mars said:


> That looks great. What holsters work best with that?



The most solid carry with this system is the nylon holsters with D-rings at the top.  The D-rings are used instead of holster's belt slot and adapter.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a galco outdoorsman I think is the name. it can be worn strong side or cross draw. It sells for about 60-70 bucks but is made very well. I have it for my ruger Blackhawk 41magnum.


----------

